# Weigh 5 er  Pin Weight ?



## alwarner (Feb 20, 2003)

Tomorrow I'm going to a TA  CAT Scale. I need to know the exact weight of my 5er and also the Pin Weight. I'm in the process of buying a truck and need to know these weights.( no guessing )Is this what I do?  Drive rig onto scales with all axles on a pad, then unhook and weigh just the rear axle of the truck ( subtract the empty rear axle weight from the loaded axle with the 5er attached, this should give me the pin weight , correct? )OR, can I unhook the 5er from the truck and weigh the two axles of truck, the front jacks of the 5er, and the axles of the 5er  all on seperate pads at the same time, will this give me the pin weight or are the jacks to far back? This last way will also give me the total weight of the trailer which I also need. BUT the PIN WEIGHT is very important. Need to know really soon I will be waiting for your replies. Hope you understand this!!  THANK YOU, PHONSE FROM MICHIGAN :question:


----------



## hertig (Feb 21, 2003)

Weigh 5 er  Pin Weight ?

hmmm.  I'm not sure how scales work, but how about:  With trailer attached, drive just truck on scale, then whole rig on scale, then detach and drive just truck on scale.  1st weight - 3rd weight should be pin weight, and 2nd weight - 3rd weight should be trailer weight.  Also, 2nd weight is GCVW, another important number.


----------

